# My Steering Wheel Is Loose!



## freeze916 (May 3, 2010)

My steering wheel has become loose, between the wheel itself and the column. The steering column feels OK, but whatever attaches the wheel to it is loose. Anyone have this or know what I should do? There is maybe 1/4 inch of play at the outside rim of the wheel, both up and down and sideways. It just started almost overnight. It is an '06 6M. I bought it from a dealer about 6 weeks ago now, and I did buy the extended warranty from GM, although I am certain they will at least attempt to make some excuse as to why it's my fault. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

There is a nut that holds the wheel on to the column. Try the dealer first, the air bag will have to come out to fix it.


----------



## freeze916 (May 3, 2010)

Thanks. I am crazy busy with work, won't be able to get it in until Wednesday. Guess we'll see what happens.


----------



## freeze916 (May 3, 2010)

Little late with the update, sorry. So, they tightened said nut, and apparently it didn't fix the problem completely and they weren't happy with it, so they wouldn't give it back to me until they figured how what else was wrong. After about 5 days, I get a call to pick it up and find out they replaced the entire steering column. Seems a bit much to me, but hey, if they want to pay for it, so be it. Had a damn nice 2010 Suburban that had 7 miles on the clock when I picked it up as a loaner/rental, also paid for by them.:cool


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

It must have been one of the steering knuckels inside or at the end of the column.


----------

